# emergency lighting



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

What do you do with tritium exit signs..as in disposal??


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The rules

http://www.nrc.gov/reading-rm/doc-collections/fact-sheets/fs-tritium.html


Some options

http://tritiumdisposal.com/

Dispose Tritium Exit Sign - Lowest Prices- Environmentally Safe‎
www.tritiumdisposal.net/‎


Recycle Your Tritium - On Sale!‎
Tritium Exit Signs Online - UL Approved -The Exit Light Company‎
www.exitlightco.com/Exit_Signs‎


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

wow i had no idea


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

throw em in the compactor


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Soak em in used oil and throw them in the burning barrel along with some used tires to get the temp up


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ship them to Alaska to that secret storage facility we have in that big national forest. 
Them Alaskan people up there will never know. 


Oh wait, never mind,, your from there. 
Ship them to NJ.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

randas said:


> Soak em in used oil and throw them in the burning barrel along with some used tires to get the temp up


Yes, near drinking water source, Just keep Erin Brokobitch away


----------

